# My Chronic Pain Search for Answers



## Sugarbugg23 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was only in my early 20's when I began having horrible pain - I went through natural childbirth and my stomach pains when I have gas are VERY comparable to that experience! I read through these forums for months and felt comfort I wasn't alone...but I have always searched for the next answer that might help ease the pain or explain the pain because I am just not comfortable with the IBS diagnosis - never have I had the GI tube tests - I did the colonoscopy and wound up on a Demerol IV right after as I couldn't walk or move and was curled in a fetal position - I distinctly remember begging the specialist to STOP the test in the middle of it - was an absolute nightmare for nothing no answers.So recently after 10 years of dealing with this - and no dr's taking the pain seriously - none of the spasmadacs have helped at ALL and while one gave me Vico for a bit and I only took when absolutely neccessary (still got to be wife and mom ya know) they helped but it's not something you can ask for without looking like your asking for drugs and then dr's give you the gambit of reasons why you can't have them.So I stumbled upon Intestinal Endo and realized I had never had any tests done and I haven't had a baby in 10 years with no BC so we already knew I had fertility issues....and did the laproscopy...Endo was found! Finally I think I have some justification for all of my suffering ....and then she gives me the bad news....endo is ONLY on my Bladder - she even showed me the picture - then said but I'm not taking it off there because I'm not qualified so we're going to ignore it and try to get you pregnant....and I drove home in tears...we find an answer but again no solution (feeling IBS diagnosis all over again) and then I start reading about it....In all of this hell - and yes the pain is absolute HELL and people's lack of understanding or knowledge of it doesn't help one bit - for every step forward seems like I hit a brick wall again .......but I have done my own internet research on this issue and I'm thinking I should move forward with finding a specialist that will at least look at the laproscopy picture of my bladder and see if there's something that can be done........anyone else had this happen? I know the bladder endo is pretty rare....but I def want a second opinion if there's the slim or remote chance that something can be done to make any of my pain betterI want a normal life again! I want a normal freaking period! I want to enjoy relations with my spouse not cringe at the pain! But most of all I want to feel like all this pain I keep screaming about is being taken seriously out there by someone and I'm not just a freak anamoly..................(Confusing post but my mind is a jumble atm)...What I'm trying to ask is has anyone else had similar experiences and decided to seek out the specialist for the endo treatments? Did they make a difference in the pain?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I definitely think it would be reasonable and rational to get a 2nd opinion at this point. My IBS symptoms vanished after getting my endo under control. Your pain is intense enough, and interfering with your daily life enough that you need help. Telling you to just have another child is a silly thing too, as some endo patients can get relief through hormone treatment - like continuous birth control, and only having a period a few times a year. I would suggest trying to see another ob/gyn, and telling them a shortened version of your story. Ask about hormone treatments, or laser surgery. It seems to me that if your current doctor didn't feel qualified to deal with the endo on your bladder, they should send you to someone who IS. That must have been very frustrating. Sure do wish you success, and hope you can find another doctor who is more able to help you.


----------

